# what kind/sort of mice do you have?



## STandTR (Apr 11, 2012)

Sorry if my english is bad somtimes, but i promise i will do my best! I dont really know the correct english name but i hope you will understand! 

Soo what kind of mice do you have? It will be fun to know! Maybe you have some that i never herd of. 

I'll start!

* Tame mice: Mostly Fuzzy and Longhair.

* Pygmemice: agouti

* Softfurred rats: many colours (in sweden we rank them like mice)

* zebramice : wildcolor

* Cairo Spiny Mouse

Thats what i got in "mouse-way"

// Ida


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

I have 3 stone tri's, a black fox, a choc fox, 2 broken blacks, a pew, 4 broken champagne, and a self champagne ... and a black moor fish


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

I have 3 CPB, 1 Fuzzy (don't know colour), 1 Agouti (soon 2), 3 Himalayan (1 is Spalshed), 1 Mock Chocolate Agouti, 1 Splashed (unknown colour), 3 Siamese, 1 Tricolour, and a bunch of babies.


----------



## We Love Mouse (Jan 5, 2011)

*Short hair Mice:*
-1 champagne
-1 black pied
-1 blue pied
-3 brindle pied/banded
-1 agouti 
-1 argente
-1 blue agouti 
-1 agouti pied
-2 blue agouti pied
*Longhair Mice:*
-2 agouti 
-1 blue agouti 
-3 argente 
-1 argente pied 
-1 blue argente 
-1 blue agrgente pied


----------



## STandTR (Apr 11, 2012)

What does blue argente look like?


----------



## We Love Mouse (Jan 5, 2011)

Well, the name isn't 'official' as they're not in show standard [they're basically argente with blue genes, so I call them blue argente]. 
Mine is lighter and a bit greyer than normal argente [creamy grey with blue undercoat]. Though I haven't take any pictures of them yet.


----------

